# Precious Stones?



## DurocShark (Oct 11, 2009)

Anybody used precious or semi-precious stones in their pens?

I just got access to 4ct white sapphires. Just about the size of the cap end of an El Grande. Maybe a little bigger.

I'm thinking about incorporating one into a kitless or modified kit, and was hoping for some ideas.


----------



## KenV (Oct 11, 2009)

Ed Davidson (YoYoSpin) has used quite a few different cabs and faceted stones.  He usually is taken as a "vernerable reference"  -- check his web page.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 11, 2009)

4ct each or total weight? oops reread the post, 4ct each, you could set a stone in the top cap (finial} made of wood from the blank, forming the cap. drill a hole slightly smaller than the diameter of the stone. cutting a grove in the wall of the drilled hole with a setting burr and snapping the stone in.  I did this with cz's in the first pendant I made.    Mike


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 12, 2009)

Actually setting the stone? I hadn't thought about that. I was figuring on epoxy or something.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, I've used "ice".:biggrin:


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 12, 2009)

I've used some Swarovski Crystal Signity presets on a couple bottle stoppers, I've also inlaid malachite, red jasper and other cabachons in the end of bottle stoppers, but nothing on pens yet.


----------



## MHKogan (Oct 12, 2009)

*Replace the Crystal on the Majestic and Jr. Majestic Clip*

I have replaced the Sworavski Crystals with small diamonds (and colored diamonds) on the clip of the Majestic and Majestic Jr.


----------

